# Help! Need good doggy diaper...



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Poor Dream is on so much lasix she is peeing in her sleep - she does not even know it. Because she is on lasix it is a lot of pee, at least it does not have an odor. I have been washing her bed and other comforters multiple times a day. I worry about her skin laying in wet all the time. I just need something super absorbent for night time.

Thanks in advance

Julie


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi. I've had a great deal of experience with incontinent GRs and humans. I've got a couple suggestions that might help you.
What I recommend is that you put an item down which wicks the moisture away. There are disposable bed pads, such as these sorts of things: Kendall Surecare Underpads - Buy SureCare underpads for incontinence, extra large of size : 23 inch X 36 inch - 18 ea/bag, 3 bags/case here online 
often called "bed pads" or "chux' and pretty much any pharmacy or on line place sells them. I use XL size for the GRs. If your dog moves about a bunch, you can "tape" them down as needed.
Then there are things like this: Pish Pads
and this: Re-usable Protective Pads for Pets - Incontinence Protection
I'm a huge fan of reuseable things. A lot of items made for babies (so they stay dry at night) are helpful. For example the crib bed pads, and items such as these : Washable Underpads
Fuzzi Bunz Mattress Pad

You can also very easily make pads and dog bed sacs your self. You need a "topper layer" (Jo Anne Fabric Anti Pill Fleece is a fine, easily available choice), an internal soaker layer(s) (microfibre is best), and a bottom layer which keeps moisture in (PUL is best).

hope that helps!
Sarah


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

p.s.
PUL is available on line lots of places. here's an example of some: Waterproof PUL Fabric


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Have you asked the vet for PPA or DES ? Erin was on both the last year and they kept her nice and dry. Never could find a good diaper that would fit her. I would put a dry wash cloth between her legs at night. Also pulled water at 7:00 with just a lick or 2 until bed time. During the day, I let her have as much as she wanted. Good luck.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Thank you both...

I did buy some chux pads, mom had suggested that this morning, the only reason I am unsure about them is she moves around from one bed to the other all night long and probably will not lay on it. I did also get one bag of disposable diapers, I hate to do it to her, but just noticed it is not an only night time thing...she peed getting up from under the kitchen table. I am hoping I can tuck a chux pad under wherever she is laying.

Poor old girl, it is so unfair...getting old really stinks!


----------



## Sweet Summer Time (Nov 24, 2010)

When my other dog got up in age and had accidents, I would use the dog diaper they sell for when in heat, then I would line it with a depends (the heaviest one) It actually worked very well.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Please ask you vet about the drugs.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Claire's Friend said:


> Please ask you vet about the drugs.


I did call there this morning to get a recommendation for a diaper or something to use...the girl mentioned the drugs but was not sure Dream could take them due to the lasix, 2 different heart meds, prednisone and tramadol she is on. She said she would talk to the Vet and get back to me...I have not heard back so I am thinking not. I will call again tomorrow, they have never not gotten back to me before.

Thank you


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Sweet Summer Time said:


> When my other dog got up in age and had accidents, I would use the dog diaper they sell for when in heat, then I would line it with a depends (the heaviest one) It actually worked very well.


I remember how she hated that thing when she was in season - she wouldn't walk with one on LOL. So far the chux pads are a no go, I placed them on her bed, she knocked them off and then laid down. I tried to tuck one underneath her, she immediately got up and moved away...stubborn old girl LOL. 

I will try the diaper tonight - I only bought one bag they are expensive. I still have her old belt thingy from when she was in season I may be able to rig something up with a regular diaper. I was even thinking a pair of mens undershorts with holes cut for her legs and tail, then stuffing a diaper in.

I am feeling bad...finding myself a bit annoyed with her, at first I thought they were just accidents while she was sleeping and of course can't get angry with her for those. But twice this afternoon she went outside walked around the yard, did nothing, then came in and peed on the rug.

I am a mean, old, bad doggy mom!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

You are NOT a mean Mom. This is hard on both of you! I kept Erin's inner thighs shaved and her panties (butt feathers) cut short. Really helped to clean her up if there was a problem. She Hated the diapers (they weren't pink!!) and this was a dog who loved wearing clothes. I have a pet drug book, I will look up the meds and see if there is a problem with using them with lasix.


----------



## Sweet Summer Time (Nov 24, 2010)

No, you are not mean, I think deep down they understand we are truely just trying to help!  Fortunately my dog was ok with wearing this contraption....sometimes i would forget to pull it off of her before letting her out and she would squat with it on! (kinda defeats the purpose!) but always got a good laugh! Hang in there!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

My Vet and my book said PPA would be OK. Of course you'll need to get your Vet's OK. It is a very inexpensive drug. You might want to get from your vet to start right away, but KV Vet supply is a good place to order through.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Claire's Friend said:


> My Vet and my book said PPA would be OK. Of course you'll need to get your Vet's OK. It is a very inexpensive drug. You might want to get from your vet to start right away, but KV Vet supply is a good place to order through.


Thank you... my Vet said no, and I did find this when researching the drug:

Propalin Veterinary Information from Drugs.com

Dream is in heart failure it should not be given to dogs with cardiovascular problems or on heart meds. I kind of thought it would be counterproductive the lasix is to rid her body of fluids...

Thanks again,

Julie


----------

